# Generic Viagra



## bigrene (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anyone tried the generic viagra from naps? If so is it quality? Never really needed it but I figure it cant hurt so I ordered some with my pct package. Made first online order since know one I know carries ancillaries. Never taken pct for that matter since this was my first real cycle (dbol test deca tren)I know Im shut down for shizzle been lucky before dont want to risk it this time or any other time from here on out hope naps does not let me down.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

naps is on point


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

generic cialias is better . .


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> generic cialias is better . .


 
axio gots it.free gear now...


----------



## bigrene (Jul 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> generic cialias is better . .



Yeah thats what I was recently told will have to try those next time.


----------



## johnking (Dec 11, 2010)

I have bought Generic Viagra online for about two years with no problems. Don’t believe all the scare tactics about them being fakes. Yes there are fakes – from China and Russia. Indian pharmacy companies make drugs for the USA, UK and all over. I only order from a website that sends decent goods via India, has SSL secure ordering and has English customer support.
Just Google : Quality Online Generics.


----------

